# eea2 appeal processing



## ebenkug (May 29, 2014)

How long does it take for the tribunal to take the appeal money from your account and how long is usually the date for hearing


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Money is taken pretty quickly (by external body, used to be Capita) but you may in for a long wait for a tribunal hearing, up to a year. It's much better to reapply for only £55 with fresh evidence.


----------



## ebenkug (May 29, 2014)

Thanks, wow I've reapplied twice and they've refused it, with some more supporting documents they still said it's not enough and that they can't even verify the supporting letters from my wife's father, siblings and my friend.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Such letters are of very little use. It's different if you can get a letter from British MP etc, so get in touch with your local MP and ask for help.


----------



## ebenkug (May 29, 2014)

Thanks, can I register my marriage here whilst I already submitted a proxy marriage certificate from ghana? If yes, will that make any difference?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ebenkug said:


> Thanks, can I register my marriage here whilst I already submitted a proxy marriage certificate from ghana? If yes, will that make any difference?


For as long as you continue to submit a proxy marriage, your case will be denied.

Correct that and reapply. If you happen to go to an actual hearing, you will lose any appeal.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ebenkug (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Animo, we've submitted the appeal already but we will get registered here and reapply whilst the appeal is still on, hope it will be ok.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can do that, and cancel the appeal when you hopefully get your residence card.


----------



## ebenkug (May 29, 2014)

Hi, just want to know if I will be safe at the marriage registry office as I'm an over stayer.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can be. It seems safest to marry in your country of origin.


----------



## ebenkug (May 29, 2014)

It's like the proxy marriage certificates are not accepted any longer


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not proxy but proper face-to-face marriage ceremony plus official marriage certificate. Reading some stories online, it seems quite involved and time-consuming and a lot of patience and perseverance is needed.


----------



## ebenkug (May 29, 2014)

Hello, any idea how long it takes to get the court date after the tribunal has taken it money?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It can be months, with a tribunal hearing sometime next year.


----------



## ebenkug (May 29, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It can be months, with a tribunal hearing sometime next year.


Thanks


----------

